# Help - what setting do I use for web style images?



## banana (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi there,

I have access to Canon S3 IS, Canon A430 and another Canon 5MP compact camera.  My question is, I need to upload images onto the web, can you tell me what setting I should have these cameras so that the image isn't so "pixalated" when the image is small.  The webmaster recommends saving the image at 600 size so that it fits the webpage and is easy to download, but sometimes the image isn't as clear as I would like.  I also use the very basic photoshopping techniques on Photoshop 7.0.  Hope someone can help


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I recommend that you always have your cameras set on the maximum setting.  That is the largest size and probably something like 'fine detail'.  

When you off load your images from the camera, save those files as your originals and don't overwrite them.  Make any edits and save a copy for uploading.  I don't know if P.S. has the 'save for web' option...but look for it.

If you don't have that option, this is what you should do.  Go up to the 'image' menu and click on 'Image size'.  Unclick the resample box then change the PPI box to 72, the reclick the resample box, then change the size in pixels...making the horizontal (or longest side) 600.

Once you have resized the image, click file/save as...and save a copy for uploading.  Make sure you choose JPEG and then you can set the compression level.  For web viewing, you can probably set the compression as low as 3 or 4 (out of 12)...but you can keep it higher if you are worried about the quality.


----------



## banana (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Big Mike for your reply.
PS does have "save for web" which I use.  What I'm finding is that if I use S or M as one setting and then superfine, I get less pixelated results that if I use L.  It really bugs that when the image is large, it's lovely and clear, but when it's reduced to the size it will be seen on the website, the image is not as clear as I would like (especially the products with writing on them).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have added a link (www.hamperme.com.au if link doesn't work...)to show you the quality I would like to achieve.  The main difference, is that the image I will have on our site is much smaller than that shown on this link - does it really make that much of a difference?  Is their camera that much better than those we are using?  If I'm looking for a new camera for product shots, what should I be looking for - MP, compact, SLR...  who knows...


----------



## fmw (Mar 2, 2007)

Usually, when you resize an image, you will need to sharpen it again (unsharp mask) to restore its quality.


----------



## banana (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try that too.  BTW, should I have posted this on the digital section of the forum?  I thought I would pose my question here, as I'm trying to take product shots and am frustrated that my images are a little too pixalated for my liking (especially packaging with writing on it).


----------



## fmw (Mar 4, 2007)

banana said:


> Thanks, I'll try that too. BTW, should I have posted this on the digital section of the forum? I thought I would pose my question here, as I'm trying to take product shots and am frustrated that my images are a little too pixalated for my liking (especially packaging with writing on it).


 
If they are too pixelated then the resolution is too low for the final image size.  You need either to shoot at a higher resolution or do less file size reduction when you convert to Jpeg (higher quality jpeg.)


----------



## banana (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks FMW, I'll give that a try.  It would probably help if I was a little more familiar with PS7 - so if there are any sites out there, written in basic basic language - then that would be great!


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 5, 2007)

My original file sizes are normally in the 5000 px  300DPI range.  I change the longest dimension to 600 px, and save at high quality somewhere in the 70s, however I've been told there isn't much difference on web between 40 & 70 percent quality rating.

My guess is you are shooting medium JPEG.  Am I right?  If so, go to high, and then do minimal compressions.


----------



## banana (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi elsaspet,

My guess is you are shooting medium JPEG.  Am I right?  Yes, you are right.  I have only just changed from high to medium, as I felt there was less pixellation at medium - but only just.

The steps I go through are these:
1. take image using MandS on camera.
2. upload onto computer
3. open image in PS7 (which I have no training...oops...)
4. make colour, cropping, etc adjustments as needed
5. save to web and make size 600 pixels wide (or high) and choose either 80 or 100 (something or other) and not much difference there
6. go into admin section of website, browse for image, select image and upload.

Am I missing a step or doing the steps in the wrong order?

The issue is when the image is 100% size on the screen, I'm really happy with how it looks, but when I Ctrl- so that it is the size it will be on the website, the image isn't as clear.  The image, especially products with writing on them, develop jagged lines.  It is this effect I am trying to prevent - how do I prevent/minismise this?

I hope I've been a little clearer with my dilemma...


----------



## andrew todd (Mar 14, 2007)

if its just on here that you want to show them.. just upload to flickr..  and it will resize to a a couple different sizes for you.


----------

